# New Betta feeding



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I am going to be going on vacation for 11 days next wednesday. How am I supposed to feed my new betta? I know there are those seven day feeders but they are for 7-14 fish... should I just use a 3 day feeder or something?


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

hmm. 11 days. start fattening him up. feed him a lot, but not too much. those feeder blocks are pretty bad. they are dirty. if you get one get the 3 day one so he can pick at it. it will last with only 1 ish.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Hmm...11 days...I stuffed my fish full of bloodworms, flakes, and pellets, did a big waterchange, and went home for 8 days. I came back to happy, healthy, but hungry fish. 

Hm. I would try the three day feeder idea though, 11 days is a bit long.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Those feeder blocks will just cloud and nasty up your water. Most fish don't even eat them, so they are pretty pointless.

Do you have someone that can come over and feed your Betta for you atleast once during your vacation? If not, then I suggest feeding him well right before you leave. The few days before you leave, feed him atleast a couple times a day. Do a water change the day before you leave. You could put some Ghost shrimp in there and if he gets hungry enough, he could eat those. I'd suggest that route over the feeder blocks.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I think my friend might be able to come over to feed him


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Those feeders will disolve no matter what, and muck up the water. I have never seen a betta touch one. Have a friend feed it, or take him over to a friends for the duration.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I'll ask my friend to feed him because well, erm, he's not the best fishkeeper


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

make sure to show him(if he does help you) how much to feed or if not at all possible set aside individual amounts for each day as to not over feed.I had my dad feed some fry of mine and when i got home later that day the bottom of the tank was trashed with food.He said that he had put a small amount but thought that he didnt put enough so....This seems to be a pretty common thing with having others feed your fish.One thing I tell people now is that it will take awhile to starve a fish but a few days of over feeding can sometimes be fatal.


----------



## greenman909 (Sep 22, 2007)

another good idea would be to purchase a automatic feeder.... i have recently became a long haul trucker and i am not home every day some times i am gone weeks at a time and i would have to say that the automatic feeder is prob my best purchase so far as it enabled me to keep my fish while im gone for long periods of time... they are a little spendy and some have programmable feeding parameters... just an idea


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah that is a good idea but how would I keep it on my 5G because my hood doesn't have any openings


----------



## greenman909 (Sep 22, 2007)

that would be a prob but im sure there would be a way to fashin a auto feeder to a smaller tank if you put your mind to it also have you ever thaught of going to 7.5 or 10 gal


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

yes, actually I have but atm I do not have the space. I saved up a while ago for a computer but my dad got it for me as a bithday present to I have 570 dollars left over and I would buy a bigger tank but I do not have the space nor am I allowed to buy one. But maybe later... because in my room I have my desk with a computer and a printer, a 20G tank+stand a bed and a tv. So I do not have space to put anything else in. I have a little space actually, on my desk to put a ten gallon or if i move my printer a 20 Gallon long but I am saving that space for when I get a gecko also my dad said that he wants to keep the betta downstairs.


----------



## dogsare4losers (Feb 26, 2008)

Just make sure not to have your dad feed them...I had the same problem as shape...I asked my dad to feed some of my fry just a tiny bit of crushed up flakes and when I got home the bottom had a two inch thick pile of food, not the who bottom it was just a pile. But you should've seen how mad I got at him . 

I would have a friend do it and show them how much


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

everyone in my house is going on vacation, I have to give my friend the keys and he will come by and feed my fish


----------

